# Do-it-all Dog Breed?



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Once upon a time I had a dog, she was a mixed up mutt who turned out to be worth her weight in gold. Too smart for her own good, she slipped her lead one night and was struck and killed by a car. I've never met her equal in canine-dom. Our current pup... use that one loosely, is nearing the end of her natural life. When she is gone, I want to have another useful, working dog. Is it too much to ask for intelligence, compassion, strength, and ability in 1 breed? 

I want a dog that will protect the family, protect the livestock, play with the kids, be a good house-pet (when called for), and help around the property (my original dog pulled a cart, she was a wonderful help to me). Are my expectations too high? Was my first dog unique? Is there a single working breed that can do all of this?


----------



## alpidarkomama (Jan 22, 2012)

An English Shepherd would fit the bill. They're kind of a dog-of-all-trades, and wonderful companions. Ours is 16 weeks old.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Most of the time when people want a dog that can do all things they end up with a dog that can't do anything good.
The reason we have so many breeds is some dogs are far better at certain jobs than others. Some are limited by their bodys. Some are limited by their learning capabilities.


----------



## KEW_Farms (Nov 25, 2011)

you might want to check out the list a versatile hunting dogs. These are specific breeds of dogs bred to do it all.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm in love with German Shepherd Dogs. They can do it all and there is a little saying about the breed. "Not the best at any _one_ thing, but second best at everything."


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

you want a cur dog from WORKING stock.
easiest breeds to find what you want are blackmouth cur, catahoula & lacy. harder but still doable are mt cur, rhodesian ridgeback, leopard cur, canadian cur & plott (the cur type can still be found but it's hard). other breeds that commonly have lines w/ similar qualities are english sheperd, farm collie, treeing farm sheperd, queensland heelers, mcnab, german ******, kelpie, stumpy, & occasionally airedales & bulldogs.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Though I've never owned one, I hear good things about Blackmouth Curs being a jack-of-all-trades. LGD, hunter, family dog, protector, varmint control... I don't see why a good one wouldn't learn to pull a cart.

The German Shepherd, if you can find a reputable breeder with good imported bloodlines, is a dog that is extremely versatile. I have owned many of them over the years and all have been good all-round companions. Smart and eager to please, so easy to train.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Isn't that what English Shepherds are bred for? The "do it all" farm dog? 

I think the people who created the NW Farm Terrier (I always want to write "Terror" - *lol*) were trying to do the same thing... Don't know how close they came though.


----------



## lexa (Mar 30, 2012)

Bernise Mountain Dog or English Shepherd if you want smaller dog. They are loyal family dogs and good with other animals.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

If you're looking for a dog to protect your livestock you probably want to stay away from kelpies being a herding breed . Bernese Mountain dogs and Greater Swiss mountain dogs(less hair) are nice with some good size. If you have coyotes around that will be something to think about.


----------



## paddler (May 13, 2010)

blackmouth cur is a wonderful do it all dog. and they can be taught to pull a sled so i bet it would pull a cart.


----------



## citxmech (Dec 26, 2011)

Check out some of Andrew Johnston's dogs over at Olympic Dogs. He's got some crosses that might be right up your alley. We've got a Kangal/Boerboel cross that's shaping up to be a fine general purpose guardian that is fabulous with children.


----------



## TriWinkle (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm pretty happy with my Decker Rat Terrier...He's only about 30lbs, but isn't afraid to brace up against bigger opponents, but smart enough not to just wade into'em. He's great at rodent control and only barks when there's a need.

Forgot to add he's also attentive, and protective and PATIENT with my five year old daughter.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

My Rotty was the best all around dog, got her when she was a year old(rescued). SO EASY to train to hand and voice commands, never left the yard, only barked when warranted. Shoot the first time she barked after we got her it had been a month and it scared the beejeesus outta me, but was nice to know she wasn't mute. She took to pulling cart like a champ and she kept the neighbors dog from leaving poo in our yard. I still miss her...but honestly I haven't found another Rotty like her.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Pitbull, female, smaller, not-so game lines


----------

